# How do you sort your eyeshadows?



## Lyssah (Oct 11, 2008)

I have always wondered how everyone sorts their eyeshadows... I noticed some people randomly put colours in their pallets, others sort their by colour family, and some people do lightest to darkest.

Although I don't have pallets in my train case I just sort the pots into colour family, then lightest to darkest.

So mine goes Light Netural Highlighters > Brown > Dark Brown > Redish Browns > Black > Grey > White > Yellow > Orange > Red > Pink > Purple > Blue > Green.

Sorry if this is a strange or stupid thread, I was just curious


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 11, 2008)

I have my eyeshadows in palettes and sort them by color familiy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I only have 3, though xD So rigt now there's a green/blue palette, a pink/purple palette and a neutral/everything-that-didn't-fit-in-the-others palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have some eyeshadows that need to be depotted and I'll probably need to rearrange my palettes after that :]


----------



## nunu (Oct 11, 2008)

I sort them by colour families, blues, greens, purples etc and sometimes i use the mac website.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I sort them by colour families, blues, greens, purples etc and sometimes i use the mac website._

 

Ditto for me.


----------



## Meryl (Oct 12, 2008)

The website is interesting to me because it changes around the colour spectrum.

The eyeshadow colours don't often stay put.  I've been printing out the color spectrum of shadows for years and sometimes they consider a colour warm and other years it's put in the cool section.

I kind of hate that for some reason.

To answer the original question, I sort them by warm colours, cool colours and neutrals have a palette all to themselves.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 12, 2008)

nunu said:


> I sort them by colour families, blues, greens, purples etc and sometimes i use the mac website.[/quo
> 
> that's a briliant idea! duh! i always get confuse! i'm goin to use the mac website as  reference now! ohhh...now i could breathe....LOL!


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 12, 2008)

I do black/grey/silver, pink/purple, neutrals/highlights, browns/golds, blue/green.
Im always stumped about where to put yellows but i usually put them with the greens.

I also hate colours that look one colour in the pan but swatch a different colour (a bit like beauty marked) I put them in the order that they swatch as from dark to light.


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 12, 2008)

i'm completely different! i put mine in order of which eyeshadows i use the most together/go together best. it looks a bit weird and unorganised but i hate opening palette after palette looking for one to go with another. this way its easier for me and time saving, it makes sense to me when i look at my palettes but no one else lol.


----------



## pinktraits (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm one of the ones that sort by color. Black/white/greys, blue/greens, pink/purples, neutrals. If I had more palettes I'd probably sort by just one color per palette.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 13, 2008)

I sort mine alphabetically.  At this point I have quite a few so it just makes it easier for me.  Also I don't depot and I like to keep the boxes so I don't really care that they are not sorted by color.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_i'm completely different! i put mine in order of which eyeshadows i use the most together/go together best. it looks a bit weird and unorganised but i hate opening palette after palette looking for one to go with another. this way its easier for me and time saving, it makes sense to me when i look at my palettes but no one else lol._

 
I do the same thing too!


----------



## jennifer. (Oct 14, 2008)

mine are sorted by the regular and pro websites.  obviously they don't match always but at least mentally they're sorted now too.


----------



## anilegne (Oct 15, 2008)

By colour family here, too.  I try to keep the darks and lights separate, in case of fallout, LOL.


----------



## sfmakeupjunkie (Oct 17, 2008)

I sort by color family and then from lightest to darkest starting in the upper left and moving to the right. I do have A LOT of palettes and find this keeps me pretty organized.

The one exception is my 2 palettes labeled Base. The Base palettes are anything from all over shadows to highlighters and even my brow color of choice (omega). The reason these are different is because I like different base or highlight shadows depending on the overall look and I would have to get out a lot of the palettes if I had to go searching for a pinker base in the Pink palette and a cream highlight in the White palette.

Hope that is useful!


----------



## Meryl (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sfmakeupjunkie* 

 
_The one exception is my 2 palettes labeled Base. The Base palettes are anything from all over shadows to highlighters and even my brow color of choice (omega)._

 
I labeled mine "neutrals" but it's the same thing as yours.


----------



## JupiterRising (Oct 19, 2008)

I have about 8 palettes and they are all grouped according to color scheme, pinks and purples, blues and greens, browns and blacks, etc.  and then all my Lustres are in their own palette because I found they were shedding onto my non-glitter shadows.  The only thing that bugs me is I don't have the 15-pans themselves labeled and so I have to search among them and that gets old quick.


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok to raise a question among those that sort by colour. Where do you put yellows? No one mentioned it, I usually put them with the greens and blues but always wondered if there was a better place for them.


----------



## Holly (Oct 20, 2008)

Each row I use a different color (unless I have enough of one color to go onto 2 rows) and from left to right I also go from lightest to darkest of the shades


----------



## User49 (Oct 20, 2008)

Mine are a bit dis-organized! I have three pallettes, one is for browns and neautral highlighter shades, one for pinks/oranges/reds and one is blues. Then I have an aluminum make up case that I just dump all the othe pots in (I quite like not knowing what I'll pick out one morning and having to hunt through them all to find something). I also keep all my pigments in a clear plastic art box turned upside down so i can see the name and I try to keep the blues together and the pinks and all the reflects glitters...

Pigments:





Lipsticks/Loose Eyeshadows/Powders/Concealors Ect:









And I used to keep things in these storage things labeled too but we moved recently and I haven't got a 'vanity area' anymore so until I make a space and get a dressing table everythings in boxes!
Eyeliners/Shadesticks/Powders/Blushers:


----------



## retail_therapy (Oct 20, 2008)

I have 2 palettes, one for neutrals/blacks/browns (and then I arrange them from light to dark for each column).. and the other is for the colours (I still have space for 4 more shadows).


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 20, 2008)

I go by color in 15 pan palettes. Right now I have:

Highlighters/Pale colors
Browns/Neutral brown
Silver/Black
Pink/Purple
Aqua/Blue
Green/Yellow/Orange

Then for blush I have 6 pan palettes.

Pink
Peach
Bronze/Gold
Randoms


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well i just recently depotted the majority of my eyeshadows. I need one more palette so that would make 4 eyeshadow palettes and one blush palette but my blushes are in their own packaging still. But i have them all set up by color theme. Blues with blues and then greens and then yellows and then orange and then reds and then purples and pinks and the btween colors like ilegal cargo or flirty number...and then i dont depot my LE stuff that came in a colorful packaging...like neo-sci fi or barbie...etc..


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 20, 2008)

I sort by color family and by what I do/don't use. I have a separate place that I keep pans that I don't really use.


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I sort them by colour families, blues, greens, purples etc and sometimes i use the mac website._

 

Me too


----------



## tiramisu (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh dear.  Mine's organized ... but it's like my life; organized disorganization? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For now, they're sorted by highlight shades, mid tones and lining/outer v shades... I used to sort by color family but that just stressed me out when I was in a hurry and looking for a particular shade (some of them look so similar in the pan but on... diff story)

To the OP-- this is _not_ a silly question to us MAC addicts, obviously by the # of responses!


----------



## Hemons (Oct 20, 2008)

I organize according to color family too: Neutrals, Pinks/Purples, Blues/Greens, Black/White/Silvers. I also label the colors on dime sized Avery sticker labels (you can get them at any office supply store) with the name of the color and the finish (Satin, Frost, Veluxe Pearl etc.). I place the labels in the lid of the palettes so I can tell which color is which without having to take them out and look on the bottom. I am also thinking of putting another palette together with just "favorites" in there for convenience.


----------



## vkk013 (Nov 7, 2008)

I put all in the organizing drawer, the kind that you use to separate document in office. Cool eye, warm eye, and cream e/s. Palettes're in another drawer though.


----------



## shelavou (Jan 1, 2009)

I sort by colors


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 2, 2009)

Mine are random... not a smart idea now that I am on my 4th pallet.  Problem is that when I depot, I don't put magnets on the bottom, so the adhesive is still there so now they're all glued into the pallets, and I don't want to pry up too hard and crack the shadows, so I am just living with the randomness.  I wish I could do by color groups, but that involved destroying something I think


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 2, 2009)

I do mine by colour family then light - dark within the palette.. 

eg:  
whites/greys/blacks
red browns
cool browns
blues
aquas
cool greens
warm greens
yellow/orange
pinks
dark pinks
purples
etc...


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 2, 2009)

alphabetically.

i know if i were to sort them by color, i wouldn't find a spot to place some.


----------



## lindas1983 (Jan 2, 2009)

I copy the colour specturm list on the MACpro site,  I've kept a database of this on my computer to it'll have all the limited editions ones to as MAC take them off there list quite reqularly.

The only expection to this is that I keep a hightligher palette as I find this easier than going through all my pallettes (i've nearly 20) looking for a highlighter.


----------



## redambition (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zoffe* 

 
_I have my eyeshadows in palettes and sort them by color familiy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I only have 3, though xD So rigt now there's a green/blue palette, a pink/purple palette and a neutral/everything-that-didn't-fit-in-the-others palette_

 
funnily enough, this is exactly how i have mine - right down to the 3 palettes!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm a colour family girl, dark to light. I have a green/green-teal palette, a blue/blue-teal palette, a greys/taupes palette (carbon lives in there, too), a browns/neutrals/highlights palette (more highlights than browns, ha!), a red/coral/orange palette, a pinks (I have all of 3)/yellows/overflow palette and a purple palette. In the purple palette, I start with the blue purples and go dark to light, and then do the red purples light to dark. A few of the red purples ended up in the overflow, because I have a lot of purples... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm considering putting carbon and blanc type (my favourite highlight) in a quad for easy access, since I abuse those.


----------



## PuterChick (Jan 3, 2009)

I sort by color family. You can see how I do it in the attached photo.

thanks for looking!


----------



## II3rinII (Jan 4, 2009)

i have about 15 palettes, have them done 3 differant ways, color grouping like greens blues purples ect, then a few are organized by discription like highlights, nuetrals, glitters, and lastly a few are done by collection like matte2s, starflash, neo sci fi, etc.  i did it that way because i first filled up all my color palletes and my collection was still growing so then i started depotting all my LE shadows and would put several collections in one pallete.  my blush palettes are color coded too, plums, peaches pinks and then beauty powder blushes.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 5, 2009)

I got up the courage, and figured out it was easy as pie to get out my glued in pans, so mine are now in 6 color group palettes... blues, greens, neutrals, pinks/purples, silvers/blacks, and reds/yellows/oranges.  Loving it already!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 11, 2009)

i have mine in colour families
purples and pinks, blues and teals, greens and my one yellow, neutrals and browns, white-> cream with grey to black. 
I'm thinking of moving my grey to black to a quad and moving my neutrals in with my white and cream colours. 
oh, this decision is gonna keep me up all night!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 9, 2009)

So, this thread is a bit dead but oh well. Haha, I too organize my colors by the color wheel. 

But I was wondering does anyone else NOT label the lid of their palettes? I simply can't bring myself to do it. I move my colors around far too often (they havvvvvvvvvvve to go in a gradient effect, so if I add one in the middle of a palette the labeling would be all off and I would have to redo it) and have too many eyeshadows at this point for me to waste the energy on it.

Sidenote, I do label the bottoms of all my pans somewhat detailed, only when its been depotted because the vast majority of my perm shadows are propans. Color name, collection, and if it is LE, Perm but in perhaps a quad from a collection, or Pro and was too lazy to just go buy the refill from Pro online and it was available at my freestanding.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 9, 2009)

If you want to check out all the photos of how I organize my eyeshadows, check out my collection post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/f185/f...-heavy-139386/


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Right now, my first palette is all mixed up and I should sort them by color family soon and I will do pinks/corals, purples, blues, greens/teals, oranges/yellow/golds, blacks/greys/silvers, browns/neutrals and highlighters. I might do a palette that has all of the Starflash e/s so that I can keep them separate from the other e/s.


----------



## Miz Pina (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_So, this thread is a bit dead but oh well. Haha, I too organize my colors by the color wheel. 

But I was wondering does anyone else NOT label the lid of their palettes? I simply can't bring myself to do it. I move my colors around far too often (they havvvvvvvvvvve to go in a gradient effect, so if I add one in the middle of a palette the labeling would be all off and I would have to redo it) and have too many eyeshadows at this point for me to waste the energy on it.

Sidenote, I do label the bottoms of all my pans somewhat detailed, only when its been depotted because the vast majority of my perm shadows are propans. Color name, collection, and if it is LE, Perm but in perhaps a quad from a collection, or Pro and was too lazy to just go buy the refill from Pro nline and it was available at my freestanding._

 
::raises hand:: gradient - check, labeled - check, unlabeled lid - check...

For depots, I take the color sticker label from the box and put it on the bottom of the magnet. For some reason I have kept the stickers from the pot too but am not doing anything with them at the moment. And finally in my last bit of obsessiveness, I print out a shadow cover sheet thing on vellum listing the color, finish & manufacture code (ie. Blue Flame, Veluxe Pearl, A18). OTT? I'll have to dig out a picture I have somewhere.


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a modest collection but right now I like to have a few quads where the e/s compliment go well with each other. And for my palette I go by colour but also keep my mattes grouped separately.


----------



## Miz Pina (Jun 10, 2009)

^ I really like the idea of sorting by color family/texture.

Here's a few pics of one of my palettes:


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2009)

i used to keep mine in their pots but about 6 months ago i decided to start depotting so i could keep track of them a bit better! i have 2 mac palettes and 4 quads (plus a spare 15 palette)

in the quads i have a highlighter quad, purples quad, greens quad and blues quad. these have the 4 faves of each stated colour group in them!

then in one of my 15 palette is is neautrals - browns, golds, highlights as well as silver, black and yellow.

then in my other it makes sence to me but is probs jumbled to others! the top row is greens, then second row is teals and then the last row is purples and pinks


----------



## koukla032487 (Jun 10, 2009)

I only have 2 mac eyeshadow palettes, neutrals and bright colors. I don't think it's necessary to have more than 2!! (or at least for now, lol).

And I only have one blush palette, cause I prefer NARS blushes more than MACs.


----------



## Caderas (Jun 12, 2009)

I go by rainbow right now, but once I incorporate more mattes in.. I'm thinking I might seperate matte vs. anything with shimmer or glitter.


----------

